
Monero, the Drug Dealer’s Cryptocurrency of Choice, Is on Fire - mhb
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/monero-drug-dealers-cryptocurrency-choice-fire
======
technofiend
What's interesting is blockchain has seemingly gone mainstream: at least there
are plenty of "fincen" companies investing in block chain technology. So there
will have to be some very carefully written legislature if Congress for
example wants to block anonymous crypto currencies while still allowing
related tech.

